# Selfie Stick for RX100



## arian29 (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking for a good selfie stick for my camera (Sony RX100), all i could find are selfie sticks for mobile phones . Please suggest


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2015)

get a monopod and use wired remote...thats it


----------



## arian29 (Oct 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> get a monopod and use wired remote...thats it



yes but monopods are very heavy and not portable.. 
i would be on long day tours so monopod will not be feasible..


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2015)

I thought they are compatible with compact cameras too. I have seen listings with compacts on a selfie stick. How about this?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2015)

900 for selfy stick...its costly


----------



## arian29 (Oct 9, 2015)

Bought this


----------

